# Residential plan check checkoff list



## charlie (Feb 8, 2011)

Does anyone out there have a cheat sheet for residential plan checking? Or for that matter one for commercial.


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 8, 2011)

Welcome to the board charlie.  Can you be a little more specific as to what you are looking for?


----------



## charlie (Feb 8, 2011)

I am basicly looking for a checkoff list that you could use when you finish a plan review in order to double check yourself to make sure nothing was missed. I guess I could just make my own but I thought some one out there would have one.


----------



## Mule (Feb 8, 2011)

Welcome!!!!!

Here's one I found (stole) from a county in Illinois. It may work for you!

BUILDING APPLICATION CHECKLIST FOR NEW CONSTRUCTION, ADDITIONS,

REMODELING AND/OR ALTERATIONS TO ONE AND TWO FAMILY

DWELLINGS

CODES AND STANDARDS

ADOPTED BY DEKALB COUNTY

1. 2003 International Residential Code*

2. 2003 International Building Code *

3. 2002 National Electrical Code

4. Illinois State Plumbing

5. 1995 DeKalb County Code

*NOTE: Amended

This check list may not be used in lieu of submitting required plans and/or material lists. Plans and

schedules, completed application forms, and fees must be submitted prior to acceptance for plan review.

A SITE DEVELOPMENT PERMIT MAY BE REQUIRED AFTER REVIEW OF YOUR

APPLICATION.

IMPORTANT NOTICE!

When work for which a permit is required is started prior to obtaining a permit, the fee

specified in fee schedule shall be DOUBLED. The payment of such additional fees, reviewed

and/or approval of plans is not meant to imply that all errors and omissions are noted herein,

nor does it relieve the applicant from answering to and complying with, all requirements and

regulations of the adopted codes of DeKalb County.

Submittals Required At Time Of Permit Application:

1. Septic Permit - obtained from DeKalb County Health Department.

(Required for SFD and all structures on parcels 1 acre or less)

2. Culvert Permit - obtained from Township Road Commissioner.

Page 2 of 5

3. 1 complete set of Building Plans - which will not be returned to you - see below.

(If deck is to be included - plans must be submitted.)

4. Window List - by room including: Manufacturer, Stock Number (size) & U-Factors

(maximum .35 or less)*.

5. Illinois Engineer Sealed Specs for any engineered building components - trusses,

etc.

6. Completed Permit Application

7. Payment of Applicable Fees

Building Plans must include the following:

1. Footing and foundation

Footing size

Foundation dimensions including: height, wall thickness, etc.

Top of foundation elevation - as applicable

Perimeter drain detail - including tile sock or rosin paper installed over

required gravel, etc.

Basement means of egress - (2) exits required

2. Basement

Floor details Including: vapor barrier, placement of floor drain, ejector pit,

sump pit, etc.

Girder size and placement

Column size, spacing and placement

Floor joist (size, species, grade & spacing)

Floor truss - engineer’s specifications and seal

Egress window size, location and window well size (unless two stairways

included)

3. Floor Plan - for all above grade and habitable areas.

Floor and decking (size and type)

Floor joist (size, species, grade, & spacing)

Floor truss - engineer’s specifications and seal

Headers (size, species & grade)

Window list - showing U-factor, size and location of all windows.

1. Every basement and sleeping room (bedroom) must have at least one

window (or exterior door) for emergency escape.

a. Minimum net clear opening area of 5.7 square feet (5.0 for grade

floor openings.) Applies to lower opening of single/double hung

window or each opening of a casement or sliding type window.

b. Minimum net clear opening height of 24 inches and minimum net

clear opening width of 20 inches

c. Maximum sill height of 44 inches

2. Tempered window glazing required if:

Page 3 of 5

a. Hazardous areas i.e. whirlpool tub compartments

b. Living areas as follows if all three conditions exist:

1. glazing is 9 square feet or more in area

2. glazing is within 18 inches of finished floor

3. glazing is within 36 inches of any walking area

c. Within 24 inches of the vertical edge of any door.

Stairways with handrail/guardrail detail

Bathroom and kitchen layout

Interior bearing an/or non-bearing walls (size, species, grade & spacing)

Inside wall covering (type)

Wall bracing

Draft stopping - material must be ASTM E-136 or 814 compliant.

Fire stopping

4. Roof framing - rafters, celing joists, spacing, etc.

Pitch

Roof truss - engineer’s specifications and seal

Rafters (size, species, grade, spacing)

Sheeting (size and type)

Shingles (type)

Attic ventilation

Ceiling joists (size, species, grade, spacing)

5. Electric Layout -.

Electric service size & location

Electric service disconnect panel size & location

Light fixtures & switches - location

Receptacles - location

Ground fault circuit interrupters - above all kitchen countertops, bathrooms,

garage, unfinished areas, exterior, etc.

Smoke detectors - required in each bedroom and adjacent hallway with a

minimum of one per floor. Units must be A/C powered with battery back-up and

must be interconnected.

6. Plumbing Layout - including water piping and drain, waste, vent layout.

7. Mechanical plans indicating location and type of flues

Chimney for heating unit :

1. Factory built (type, size, model, height above roof ) specification

2. Masonry (size, type, height above roof)

Fireplaces:

1. Factory built (model, size, placement, hearth extension, draft stopping, etc.)

2. Masonry (size, type, placement, hearth extension, draft stopping, etc.)

Bathroom - must have an operable window or an exhaust fan for ventilation. Fan must

Page 4 of 5

exhaust directly to exterior - not into soffit - not tied to roof vent, etc.

8. Exterior Details

Front, rear and side elevations.

Exterior bearing an/or non-bearing walls (size, species, grade & spacing)

Exterior sheeting and wall covering (size & type)

9. Misc.

Doors - Manufacturer and stock number

1. At least one entry door into house must be at least 36" in width

2. Doors may not swing over stairways without landings (min 36 X 36")

3. Doors between garage and house must be 1- 3/8" solid wood, solid or

honeycomb steel not less than 1 3/8" thick or 20 minute fire rated.

Stairs -

1. Maximum rise - 8 1/4"

2. Minimum run / tread - 9"

3. Handrails required at any stairway with (2) or more risers (steps).

See Stair Geometry Handout for more information.

Attics

must have a minimum access-way of 22" X 30" located in readily

accessible area and be ventilated.

Crawl spaces

must be ventilated and have an access-way of at least 18"x 24".

Garage:

1. No opening between garage and sleeping rooms.

2. Garage and dwelling must be separated by more than 5 feet (i.e.

detached garage) or by gypsum board of at least ½"thick type class X on

garage side extending to underside of roof sheathing, with joints taped &

finished.

3. All wall electrical receptacle within 7'6" of floor must be GFCI

protected & labeled as such - unless dedicated.

4. Floor must be non-combustible.

5. Floor vertically separated from living area by at least 4" gas curb.

6. See Garage Drain Handout for more information.

Required Insulation Values:

1. Ceilings (min. R-38)

2. Walls (min. R-13)

3. Foundation wall above grade (min. R-0)

4. Floors over unheated area (min. R-21)

5. Slabs (min. R-9)

6. Crawl Space Walls (min. R-20)

7. Glazing - windows, doors, etc. (max U-factor .35)*

*Calculated at maximum 15% of walls enclosing conditioned space.

Page 5 of 5

If over 15% glazing, must comply with International Energy

Conservation Code (Zone 13)

A material list shall be submitted for windows, doors, insulation, finish materials, plumbing

fixtures and pipe, electrical equipment, devices and materials, heating equipment and

materials.

IF LOT IS LOCATED WITHIN A SUBDIVISION THE FOLLOWING IS

REQUIRED:

Site plan shall be drawn on the plat of surve y ( a subdivision P lat of Surv ey can b e obtaine d in

the DeKalb County Recorders Office).

1. show location of existing and proposed buildings and other structures

(house foundation work must be completed prior to start of work on accessory

structure)

2. indicate existing and proposed driveways and adja cent right-of-w ays on other streets

3. delineate all easements directly affecting subject property (drainage, utility,

ingress/egres s etc.)

4. indicate front door location

If any construction is done within 100 feet of the floodplain or involves 250 cubic yards of fill or

more or exceeds 10,000 square feet of area, a Site Development Permit is required.


----------



## Mule (Feb 8, 2011)

And here's an older electrical checklist from the 1999 NEC. I'm sure some of the sections aren't still the same but.......

Residential Electrical Inspection Checklist

This list includes most work inspected, but not all, to the standards of the 1999 National Electrical Code (NEC). Consult referenced codes.

Rough Inspection

General: Dwelling must “dried-in” before starting

Address must be visibly posted at dwelling

Proper location and clearance of electrical panel……………..110.26

Check all romex connectors and bushings………………………370.17

Nail protection plates in locations where holes are bored less than 1 ¼”

from edge of wood members………………………………………300.4

Water heaters, sinks, etc. no closer than 3ft. of panels…….city amendments

Low voltage cannot be in same box as high voltage…………..725.54

Cables stapled 12” of boxes and 4 1/2’ thereafter, NOT TOO TIGHT……300.4

All conductors made properly in all boxes with appr. Connectors……..250.148

Box fill………………………………………………………………..370.16(a)

#6 bare copper run for bonding of metal water pipes, gas pipe…….250.104

Receptacle outlets 1 in front and rear of dwelling outside…….210.52

Amount of romex sheath in boxes at least ¼” …………………370.17

Approved fan boxes for fan outlets………………………………410.15

Cable protected 6’ of attic access……………………………….333.12

Floor boxes must be an approved type…………………………110.3

Approved cover requirements for conduit (buried or encased)…300.5

Outlet spacing…………………………………………………….210.52

Outlet in hallways 10’ length or greater……………………..210.52

3-way wall switched light top and bottom of stairs (6 risers)…210.70

Wall switched light for hallways………………………………210.70

Wall switched light in all habitable rooms………………….210.70

Make sure panels and circuits are not overloaded………..220

Smoke detectors in all sleeping rooms and area adjacent to. IOTFDC 1998 ed.

Smoke detectors interconnected with 14-3 or 12-3 cable….300.4

No boxes or cables in return air plenums……………………300.22

Recessed light fixtures are properly rated (ex. Type IC)….410.65-66

GARAGES AND BASEMENTS

1 outlet excluding laundry (unfinished)……………………………210.8,210.52

Wall switched light………………………………………………….. 210.70

Light on exterior side of man door…………………………………210.70

First 6” above garage floor free of panels and receptacles…City Amend.

KITCHEN

Size and type of wires for cooking equipment……………………210.19

Two 20 amp circuits to serve countertop spaces………………..210.52

In kitchens, pantry, breakfast room, dining room, or similar area, two or more

small appliance circuits shall only supply receptacle outlets and refrigeration

equipment only………………………………………………………210.52

Vent hood not on small appliance circuit……………………….210.52

Disposal and dishwasher on separate circuit………………….220.14 Range supplied with 3-conductor cable with ground…………250.140

1 outlet for peninsular and fixed island counter-top………….210.52

Receptacle outlets for wall countertop spaces greater than 12”and spaced

so that no point is greater than 24” from outlet………………210.52

BATHROOMS

Separate 20 amp circuit for bathroom receptacles or receptacles and lights for single bathroom……………………………………………………………210.11

Receptacle outlet within 36” of each basin……………………210.52

ATTICS,CRAWL SPACES

1 lighting outlet controlled at point of entry(equip. or storage)…210.70

1 receptacle outlet within 25’ of equipment………………………..210.70

Secure all cables………………………………………………………336.18

LAUNDRY

Laundry receptacle on 20 amp circuit single device and can only receptacle outlets in laundry room………………………………………………………….210.11

Dryer on 30 amp circuit with 3 conductor cable w/ground……220.54

HEATING AND COOLING EQUIPMENT

Sleeve cables for units where going through block or brick….300.4

Rate units according to manufacturer…………………………..422.11(a)

ELECTRICAL SERVICE INSPECTION

No more than 42 breakers or manufacturer design…………..384.15

Secure meter base (JEA to locate)……………………………...110.13

Assure all connections are tight………………………………..110.14

1 wire per screw on breakers…………………………………..110.14

Main located at nearest point of entry for service…………230.70

Sub-fed panel locations, isolated neutral and ground buss and 3 conductor cable w/ground…………………………………………………………110.26,250.24

Identify neutrals (white markings)…………………………...200.6

Correct wire size for service………………………………….310.15(b)(6)

Only approved lugs or screws for grounding or bonding..250.8

Grounding electrode conductor connected to neutral buss….250.24

Panel bonding screw or jumper……………………………..250.28

Ground rod 8ft. contact with earth, minimum #6 awg copper, and

must ohm at 25 ohms or less or two rods minimum 6’ apart…250.52

Panel cover must be installed……………………………….110.27

1 GFCI receptacle, one breaker, panel cover and all other circuits completed or concealed before operating for temporary service………City ordinance

ELECTRICAL FINAL INSPECTION

General Areas

Check breaker sizing on units…………………………………422.11(a)

Smoke detectors must have battery back-up………………..IOTFDC 1998

Check all outlet spacing………………………………………210.52

Check polarity of all receptacles……………………………200.11

Outlets 6ft. of sinks must be GFCI………………………….210.8

Outdoor outlets must be GFCI protected…………………210.8

All bedroom receptacle outlets must have arc-fault protection…210.12

Lights and receptacles in attics and crawl spaces if required….210.70

All lights installed properly and grounded………………………210.70

All outlet boxes must be mounted flush with combustible surface….370.20

Kitchen

GFCI protection on all countertop outlets…………………….210.8

Check correct spacing for all outlets………………………….210.52

Check connectors in vent hoods and all metal boxes………300.15

All outlet boxes mounted flush with combustible surface…370.20

Bathrooms

All receptacles must have GFCI protection……………………….210.8

Only approved light fixtures in tub and shower spaces…………410.4

Whirlpool tub on GFCI protected outlet………………………….680.73

Exhaust fans in shower space need GFCI protection…………..110.3

No hanging fixtures within 3ft. horiz. and 8ft. vert. of tub or shower..410.4(b)

Basements and Garages

Single device or GFCI in garage on all outlets…………………210.8

GFCI protection all receptacles in unfinished basements…….210.8

Outlet within 25’ of equipment……………………………………210.70

Check all lights……………………………………………………..210.70

Contact Jeff Clark Residential Electrical Inspector 425-8262 or 425-8226.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 8, 2011)

I borrowed one from Peoria AZ or use one from the ICC

pc1


----------



## mjesse (Feb 8, 2011)

Welcome aboard!

The ICC also has plan review checklists based on the IRC here....

http://www.iccsafe.org/Store/Pages/Product.aspx?category=0&cat=ICCSafe&id=0102PR09#longdesc

I'm not a big fan of their checklist, but they are pretty standardized and used by many jurisdictions.

mj


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 8, 2011)

Here is one more general in nature from Minnesota:

EFFECTIVE USE OF THE INTERNATIONAL BUILDING CODE

While not all inclusive, the following format may be used as a general guideline for use and application of the

International Building Code.

• Determine the structures occupancy group(s) that most nearly resemble the intended use - according to fire

safety and relative hazard. See Sections 302.1 and 303 through 312.

• Determine if incidental uses within the building are to be separated and/or protected per Table 508.2, or if they

are to be classified as a separate occupancy per Section 508.2.1. If separate occupancies, they must comply

with the mixed occupancy provisions of Section 508.2.1.

• For buildings having mixed occupancy groups, see Section 508.3. Determine if the building, or portion thereof,

is designed to be separated, non-separated, accessory, or a combination of these per Section 508.3. For

separated uses, check occupancy separations per Section 508.3.1.3 and Table 508.3.3.

• Determine the type of construction of the building by the construction materials used - and the fire-resistancerating

of the structural components of the building. See Sections 602.2 through 602.5.

• Determine location of the building on the property to verify distances to lot lines and other buildings (by the

certificate of survey or site plan). See Section 702.1 for the definition of “fire separation distance”. See Table

602 for the fire-resistance-rating requirements of exterior walls based on the fire separation distance. Also see

Section 704.8 for the maximum allowable area of exterior wall openings based on the actual fire separation

distance.

• Calculate the allowable floor area(s) of the building - for both the “per-floor” area and the “total” building area.

See Sections 503, 504, 505, 506 & 507. Also see Section 508.3.1.2 for accessory occupancies, Section

508.3.2.2 for “non-separated” occupancies, and Section 508.3.3.2 for “separated” occupancies.

 Compute the height and number of stories of the building using the definition of Basement, Grade Plane,

Building Height, Story Height, and Mezzanine - per Section 502.1. See Table 503 for the maximum height and

number of stories permitted based on the occupancy group and type of construction. See Section 504 for height

modifications and Section 509 for Special Provisions.

• Review the building for compliance with the occupancy requirements of Sections 303 through Section 312.

Also verify special detailed requirements based on “special uses” and “occupancies” as identified in Sections

402 through Section 420.

• Review the building for conformity with “type of construction” requirements in Section 602 and Table 601. If

using type I or II construction, see Section 603 for the use of combustible materials. For fire-resistance-rated

construction, see Chapter 7.

• Determine the design occupant load per Section 1004.1.

• For conformance with Means of Egress provisions, see IBC Chapter 10.

• Review the building for other detailed code regulations in Chapters 4, 7 through 10, 12 through 29, and 31

through 33.

• See MN Rule 1305 for amendments to the IBC. (The 1305 Rules are not optional. If applicable, they must be

incorporated into the design.)

• See MN Rule 1303 “Minnesota Provisions” previously found in MN Rule 1300 (i.e. restroom facilities in public

accommodations, minimum frost protection depth, space for commuter vans, recycling space, ground snow

load, bleacher safety…)

• Review the building for conformity with structural engineering regulations and requirements for materials of

construction. See Chapters 16 through 25.

• Review the building compliance with the “accessibility provisions” of Minnesota Rule 1341.


----------



## JBI (Feb 8, 2011)

http://www.dos.state.ny.us/code/forms.htm

About 3/4 the way down the page. Will need some adjustment due to NYS modifications, but generally will correspond well to the I-codes.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Feb 8, 2011)

Welcome Charlie. You got some good responses here.


----------



## JBI (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks Daddy-O, I missed the join date... Welcome aboard Charlie!


----------



## packsaddle (Feb 9, 2011)

Here is the complete 2012 ICC Residential Plan Review Checklist:

1.  Residential Fire Sprinkler System?  ___ Yes  ___ No

2.  LEED Rating?  ___ Platinum  ___ Not Platinum


----------



## charlie (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks to all that responded. I appreciate all the info, that is what I love about this forum. Thanks again.


----------



## Yikes (Feb 11, 2011)

charlie - welcome!

For a City of Los Angeles residential correction list:

the first part is zoning stuff, but after that is the building code stuff: http://ladbs.org/LADBSWeb/LADBS_Forms/PlanCheck/PC-STR.CorrLst20-SFD_Duplex.pdf

The LA Residential COde is based on the IRC.

For all other LA correction lists (multifamily,office, disabled access, etc.), go to the following page and look under the various categories for "correction lists":

http://ladbs.org/LADBSWeb/forms.jsf?panel=8#pc


----------



## righter101 (Feb 16, 2011)

Here is the most imporant item, we have it in the form of a stamp.

"The Authority Having Jurisdiction is not responsible for any errors or omissions contained in these plans".

That, literaly, covers everything.


----------



## GHRoberts (Feb 16, 2011)

righter101 said:
			
		

> Here is the most imporant item, we have it in the form of a stamp."The Authority Having Jurisdiction is not responsible for any errors or omissions contained in these plans".
> 
> That, literaly, covers everything.


You do realize that just because the stamp says something it does not make it true.


----------



## righter101 (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh I know. Just trying to joke around.


----------

